# activating a dinc 2 with cm7



## zarem (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello I just got another phone and wanted to play with it for a bit. I wouldn't have.to do anything special to reactivate my since 2 would I


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

You cant active unless your on a stock rom. Possibly need to be unrooted too.


----------



## repilce (Oct 2, 2011)

If your just switching the phone online it doesn't matter what rom you are on or rooted. I've swapped phones before with roms. All you do is switch with the esn online and your good to go. 
.. there is really no need to "activate" per say. 
Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

The only concerns of note with CM7 are you do not get the dial-pad when dialing *228, so you have to press and hold the menu button to pop up the keyboard. Also, you cannot access manual programming, so if it does not take the *228 and needs to be entered manually, that needs the stock ROM. Otherwise, it doesn't matter what ROM you have when you activate.


----------



## zarem (Dec 5, 2011)

SO just to update. I was able to switch phone no problem and then back again. All I had to do was the *228 hold the menu to get the keyboard and it worked fine. Thank you for the help.


----------



## Express1 (Oct 9, 2011)

Another way is just take a touch tone phone an hold it to you're cell an push 2 works same.This is on roms that you can't get keyboard to show when dialing *228.


----------

